# Motobecane mirage



## dr.bike (Oct 13, 2012)

hello every one, this is my new classic bike my grandfather left me. I went out for a ride today. i did 10 miles . I had my lbs do a tune up, change the tires and replace the cables. My grandmother tells me there is a lot of history and miles on the bike, he bought that bike in late 70' or early 80's my grandmother can't remember anymore


----------



## andyfloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice, not a super high end Motobecane but I sold one this year for 175. Its a heavier frame but very well built. Looks really nice


----------



## dr.bike (Oct 13, 2012)

andyfloyd said:


> Nice, not a super high end Motobecane but I sold one this year for 175. Its a heavier frame but very well built. Looks really nice


Thank you very much sir


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Motobecane was a big bike name during the bike boom of the 70's. My first good bike was a Grand Touring. They had MANY models. The Team Champion was at the top, Campy Record components and Reynolds 531 tubing. Your bike is probably from the early 80's due to the down tube mounted shifters, and is more of a touring geometry. Pump grandmother for some bike stories, I wouldn't mind hearing some of them.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I helped my sister pick out a bike in the early 80's and she got a Motobecane Mirage. Nice Sport Touring geometry and a step up from entry level Raleighs and Schwinns. I was envious because it was much nicer than my Schwinn Continental. She still has the bike.

Back then cyclists rode long tours and put thousands of miles on bikes like these, or heavier, clunkier models, and enjoyed it just as much as cyclists today on bikes costing thousands of dollars. 

Riding your Grandpa's old bike is about as cool as it gets!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I had a 1979 Motobecane Mirage. At the time, it seemed like an exotic bike to me. It was white with blue stripes.Years later (when the ting had turned into a boat anchor) I loaned it to a girlfriend who took it to law school, where it got stolen a week later. It would have made a good fixie.


----------



## MichaelMarage (Jan 30, 2013)

*Just bought one for $30 today*



dr.bike said:


> hello every one, this is my new classic bike my grandfather left me. I went out for a ride today. i did 10 miles . I had my lbs do a tune up, change the tires and replace the cables. My grandmother tells me there is a lot of history and miles on the bike, he bought that bike in late 70' or early 80's my grandmother can't remember anymore


I am so surprised to see how much these bikes cost new.


----------

